# Hi Everyone



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I thought I'd pop in here and say hello!

I've only recently started drinking coffee (last 12 months) and am still learning the ropes etc.

I have a Sage Barista Express at home (I know these split opinion) but it has been doing me well so far and I like the coffee that it makes me.

As I'm still adapting my pallet to coffee I am still on the milky drinks at the moment but I am able to drink double espresso lattes now so I am sure it won't be long until I am enjoying espresso 'neat'!

I also have a Nespresso Latissima for work which I mainly use the Carte Noir No10 capsules for, which actually isn't a bad 'no hassle' coffee.

My long term aspiration is to have a Rocket as they just seem to tick so many boxes for me, high quality, italian, look fantastic, great reviews etc etc.

My grinding experience is limited to the built in one on the sage, which does have coarseness settings and dose, but I know it's a far cry from a decent separate grinder too.

Looking forward to learning a lot!

Will


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The beauty about being here is we all share the same passion and love for good coffee, are all striving to achieve the best but mindful that we all have different tastes and budgets. No matter what your set up, people are always willing to help where they can.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome ( sure ive read that somewhere before )


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum Will

A couple of questions for you:

Where are you and what sort of IT guy are you ??


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Will and welcome from me too. You don't *have to* learn to like espresso! It is an intense drink that not everyone likes neat and most people on here I think are cool with that - there are also a lot of brewed fans here. Just make the drinks you like - although I suppose if you do enjoy the espresso straight it helps you know what it is that you're making your milk drinks with. Personally I like the intensity and 'gloopiness' of a shot but not all the time - maybe one every couple of days in amongst a whole load of cappuccino. I think you have to be in the mood for espresso sometimes, but so long as you enjoy what you're making then all's well. If not there are lots of knowledgeable people on here to help you get better coffee.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

itguy said:


> My long term aspiration is to have a Rocket as they just seem to tick so many boxes for me, high quality, italian, look fantastic, great reviews etc etc.


Hi Will.

Welcome to a gang of expert loonies different from any other bunch I've ever known.

I might just try to broaden your aspiration horizons a little... the Rocket is a fine machine - no doubt about that - but there may be others which not only tick all the boxes, but invent a few more boxes you've never even thought of! I happen to have a machine contemporary of the Rocket which I like so much, I want to marry it!

All in good time though.

Tony.


----------



## zqu (Apr 24, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase!

I have a Nespresso Lattissima too and am thinking of upgrading to a Barista Express.

How would you describe the extracted coffee of the Barista Express vs the Lattissima?

Did you consider getting a separate grinder and a Gaggia Classic? I've read the grinder isn't very consistent and too close to the heated parts, so the beans get too warm and lose some flavour.


----------



## justinsaid (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Will,

Like yourself I am very knew to the making coffee at home. I am trying to weigh up the pros and cons to decide between a Barista Express or a Classic/Silvia+Grinder.

How do you find the Barista Express (especially ease of use for a newbie)? If you had the chance would you stick with your Barista Express or get a Classic/Silvia+Grinder instead?

Justin


----------

